# 1995 Kit Sportsmaster 195T



## murcadez (Mar 5, 2021)

My husband and I just bought a 1995 Kit Sportsmaster 195T and would love an owner's manual but cannot find one anywhere. To my understanding, Kit Manufacturers hasn't even been in business for 10+ years, so that's a no go. If anyone has one or knows where to find one it would be greatly appreciated! As well as any tips and tricks for beginners


----------

